# 2018 mushroom season



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey y’all I was just checking out Kentucky’s message board and they were lamenting how few people chat on their board. Well, they don’t have nothin on Virginia. We probably post on here in two years what they post in a week. If your hunting va, post on this thread so we can get something started. This year looks like it should be great for Virginia so let’s brag bout what we’re finding


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope this year is good. I have more spots than anyone I know (eastern central Blue Ridge) and I haven't had a real banger of a year since probably '14. '15 was OK for me, '16 about the same, and last year was pretty "meh". I feel like we're due for it. 

I'm also on board with the idea of keeping the Va boards alive. I've consulted this site for years as a way to "follow" the morels as they make their way north to us in early Spring, and it's saddened me a bit to see activity here dwindle. I'm assuming it's mostly because of FB pages that have popped up focusing on morel finds, and I'll admit I'm even a moderator of one of the big ones, but I don't want to see such a great site suffer because FB is monopolizing on yet another aspect of our lives. So I'll try to do my part in keeping this board lively. 

So here's to hoping for a record year for all my fellow Virginians! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm from Pa and hunt higher elevation in Montgomery Co. Last year I came down May 6th and was a week too late. We found some but found quite a few that were too mushy. I think they were possibly getting dried up and then two days before I came down there was a lot of rain which finished them off. Hoping this year is a good year!!!


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

kevin t said:


> Hey y’all I was just checking out Kentucky’s message board and they were lamenting how few people chat on their board. Well, they don’t have nothin on Virginia. We probably post on here in two years what they post in a week. If your hunting va, post on this thread so we can get something started. This year looks like it should be great for Virginia so let’s brag bout what we’re finding


This is my first year in Virginia, and for sure the forum participation here is pretty lame. I had a honey-hole all to myself up in New York- an abandoned old apple orchard that I could consistently pull sack-loads from most years. I'm in Virginia Beach now, and can't find any historical posts about finds in this area. My in-laws are here nearby in Yorktown, and I'll be doing some scouting up there in a couple weeks. I'm thinking with the cooler March-April here, it will be a late season, but we'll see how the forecast looks in a week or so. The 10 day cast shows lots of rain, and now no more overnights in the 30's, so the mycelium underground will have what it needs to get moving. Keep an eye out for high 60's / low 70's day temps, and overnight mid 50's with mix of rain and breezy sunny days consistently for a week or so, and the fruiting should begin.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Went out today to hear turkeys and spent about 30 minutes checking some spots. Nothin really going on the woods as far as green up. Almost no trees have leaves yet and no greening going on in forest floor. Looks like the weekend of 4/14 will be best here in Powhatan. Last year was 4/12


----------



## Ramblinrosie (Aug 25, 2017)

I had a honey-hole all to myself up in New York- an abandoned old apple orchard that I could consistently pull sack-loads from most years. 

If your orchard was near the tri-state area/Dutchess county, I’d be happy to send photos if you wanted to me to babysit your spot for you


----------



## hstlrussell (May 17, 2017)

gmichael7 said:


> This is my first year in Virginia, and for sure the forum participation here is pretty lame. I had a honey-hole all to myself up in New York- an abandoned old apple orchard that I could consistently pull sack-loads from most years. I'm in Virginia Beach now, and can't find any historical posts about finds in this area. My in-laws are here nearby in Yorktown, and I'll be doing some scouting up there in a couple weeks. I'm thinking with the cooler March-April here, it will be a late season, but we'll see how the forecast looks in a week or so. The 10 day cast shows lots of rain, and now no more overnights in the 30's, so the mycelium underground will have what it needs to get moving. Keep an eye out for high 60's / low 70's day temps, and overnight mid 50's with mix of rain and breezy sunny days consistently for a week or so, and the fruiting should begin.


I'm from virginia but do most of my moreling out in CO now. to my knowledge, though they do like sandy loam, they prefer to be upwards of at least 20 miles from the coast, idk if for soil ph, salinity, or ground nutrients. i would look around petersburgh, west of tappahanock, and in new kent.


----------



## NoodleIsAShark (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey Everyone, from the Richmond area here. I have been foraging edibles and mushrooms for a few years now in the area. Never hunted specifically for Morels but have been keeping an eye out this year. I'm looking forward to finding delicious treats and hearing about your finds! 

(New to the forum, just wanted to say hey!)


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Haven’t been in a few days but I’m pretty sure some blacks have popped in my neck of the woods. Looks like we might get a chance to take pictures of morels in the snow?


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Ramblinrosie said:


> If your orchard was near the tri-state area/Dutchess county, I’d be happy to send photos if you wanted to me to babysit your spot for you


Actually, it's right across the river from Dutchess, just a few minutes from one of the main bridges. Not sure how to send private messages here, but if you know how, send me a PM and I'll reply with an overhead map. I can give you everything from where to park, and a trail map with some markers of most likely spots / trees to look under. And yes.. will need pictures of any of my abandoned babies!


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

hstlrussell said:


> I'm from virginia but do most of my moreling out in CO now. to my knowledge, though they do like sandy loam, they prefer to be upwards of at least 20 miles from the coast, idk if for soil ph, salinity, or ground nutrients. i would look around petersburgh, west of tappahanock, and in new kent.


Ah, perhaps why not much history here in the VA Beach area. I was going to check up near Williamsburg, but that's still pretty close to the shore. Hmm.. wonder what keeps them sparse out here...


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Just my read on the weather here.. the 10-15 day forecast looks ideal IMHO for mycelial growth and pinning / fruiting . Would love to hear the first reports anywhere within an hour of my area if anyone makes some finds and cares to share!


----------



## hstlrussell (May 17, 2017)

you can absolutely find them in the foothills and mountains west near the 81 and western 64 corridors. i wonder if the 95 medians might have some nice yellows too. idk how clean, but. a thought.


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

I looked for nearly 5 years before I found my first morel in Fauquier County, VA. I'm from Ohio and could find them in the bushel full, but seemed more difficult here. I finally found some last year, and note it was on May 1, 2017 from my pic. I'm keeping an eye out and will post when I find any.


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

kevin t said:


> Hey y’all I was just checking out Kentucky’s message board and they were lamenting how few people chat on their board. Well, they don’t have nothin on Virginia. We probably post on here in two years what they post in a week. If your hunting va, post on this thread so we can get something started. This year looks like it should be great for Virginia so let’s brag bout what we’re finding


We haven’t found any yet here in the Williamsburg area/York County but it’s looking like it will be a great season. We will be out this weekend on the hunt for the elusive morel. Good luck everyone


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Evelyn Sullivan said:


> I looked for nearly 5 years before I found my first morel in Fauquier County, VA. I'm from Ohio and could find them in the bushel full, but seemed more difficult here. I finally found some last year, and note it was on May 1, 2017 from my pic. I'm keeping an eye out and will post when I find any.


I'm from nearby in Rappahannock county, and while that's where I find most of mine, I have found some nice honey holes in Fauquier. In Virginia, you mostly want to look out for pure Poplar tree groves.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey I hope any of you Shroomers out around Lynchburg and Danville are doing alright today. They were forecasting some nasty stuff for us, but it looks like y’all took all the punches. I guess the silver lining could be that we got some perfectly timed rain


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

gmichael7 said:


> This is my first year in Virginia, and for sure the forum participation here is pretty lame. I had a honey-hole all to myself up in New York- an abandoned old apple orchard that I could consistently pull sack-loads from most years. I'm in Virginia Beach now, and can't find any historical posts about finds in this area. My in-laws are here nearby in Yorktown, and I'll be doing some scouting up there in a couple weeks. I'm thinking with the cooler March-April here, it will be a late season, but we'll see how the forecast looks in a week or so. The 10 day cast shows lots of rain, and now no more overnights in the 30's, so the mycelium underground will have what it needs to get moving. Keep an eye out for high 60's / low 70's day temps, and overnight mid 50's with mix of rain and breezy sunny days consistently for a week or so, and the fruiting should begin.


What Ramblin Rosie doesn't take I gladly will. Just "followed" your profile as I'm also not entirely sure how to send a private message.


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

So, it's still too early where I am, but it seems like it may be too early in VA, too? Given this weird season, if I come down in early or mid-May instead will I be too late?


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m in Arlington, VA and willing to travel for morels. Hoping to get out there around first of May. 

Are there rules about hunting in state parks here? I’m from Ohio and familiar with the rules there, but they may be different here.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in Kentucky ! 

I just wanted to let you all know that we just started finding here over the weekend.

Our season is delayed by 2.5 weeks.

I hope this helps you all out in planning your hunts.

Best of luck!


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mama Morel said:


> I’m in Arlington, VA and willing to travel for morels. Hoping to get out there around first of May.
> 
> Are there rules about hunting in state parks here? I’m from Ohio and familiar with the rules there, but they may be different here.


 Mama, No you can't...nothing can be removed from State Parks, even National Forest but at least there are grey areas to that. Hope this helps!


----------



## bert (Apr 8, 2013)

WKU77 said:


> Mama, No you can't...nothing can be removed from State Parks, even National Forest but at least there are grey areas to that. Hope this helps!


You can legally pick mushrooms in National Forests, Battlefields, WMA's, etc.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I can second that. Myself and plenty of others pick morels from the national park, but only morels. A ranger even told me it was allowed.

Also, I found just under a pound of fresh yellows in my early spot on Monday. This weekend/next week should really start blowing up after this rain. I'm in rappahannock county.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I found about 30 small white ones today. This was my first hunt of the year due to the cold weather. It looks like the blacks have come and gone already.

Giles county.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

So I found some small ones this morning then went to a different area this evening and hit the honey hole. 2lb 5oz of big white.

A friend also gave me some trout so tonight will be a feast!

Looks like everything is just starting to come out. I found several under the leaves still bent over. No old ones.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Did I miss dinner?


----------



## Kdiesenb (Apr 26, 2018)

Im searching around the richmond area as well. I checked out mataoca area today. Put some miles in in a few different spots and didnt see anything. Ill be going out to a few spots east of richmond tomorrow.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Found some more nice ones today.


----------



## Marinejam87 (Apr 27, 2018)

Kdiesenb said:


> Im searching around the richmond area as well. I checked out mataoca area today. Put some miles in in a few different spots and didnt see anything. Ill be going out to a few spots east of richmond tomorrow.


I'll be searching the Chesterfield area this weekend. I moved to PA a couple years ago, but grew up in Chesterfield area. Came down last weekend and scouted a few spots and got permission for some private land that looks promising. Ive never hunted for them in VA yet though, just started in PA 2 years ago, so if ur interested in linking up I won't turn down the help


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I was in Walmart today and checked the laundry section for mesh bags. They had the lingerie bag on clearance for $1 and the pop up laundry bag is normally priced $2. The pop up bag is probably too big to carry in the woods(though I wish I needed one that big). The lingerie bag looks to be perfect.

I do have to say that I don't really believe in the mesh bag theory. If it worked, the paths I have walked in and out of for the last 40 years should be loaded with merkels. I even take the water I clean them up in and dump in the woods, nothing. Mesh bags also get hung up in briars and brush easily.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

My favorite.....Merkel Pizza


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Filled up my lingerie bag this morning.


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

pauliep said:


> I'm from nearby in Rappahannock county, and while that's where I find most of mine, I have found some nice honey holes in Fauquier. In Virginia, you mostly want to look out for pure Poplar tree groves.





pauliep said:


> I'm from nearby in Rappahannock county, and while that's where I find most of mine, I have found some nice honey holes in Fauquier. In Virginia, you mostly want to look out for pure Poplar tree groves.


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

I found the first one today, exactly one year to the day of when this spot had mushrooms last year. Yay!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

More Merkels and more pizza!


----------



## Pbhound (May 3, 2018)

I live in Norfolk VA and am looking for some where to hunt morels. Is there any place that’s good in south east VA?


----------



## Marinejam87 (Apr 27, 2018)

Evelyn Sullivan said:


> I found the first one today, exactly one year to the day of when this spot had mushrooms last year. Yay!


I'm from Chesterfield, VA but have only hunted in PA. Went back home to hunt the past 2 weekends with no success, and thought maybe I started too late. Are they still coming up down there?!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

barndog said:


> More Merkels and more pizza!


Pizza -- luscious . . . luscious . . . luscious!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I think the season is winding down in my area. Only found a few scattered today and they were starting to look old. The huge centipedes and other critters are out which means the season is getting late.


----------



## Marinejam87 (Apr 27, 2018)

barndog said:


> I think the season is winding down in my area. Only found a few scattered today and they were starting to look old. The huge centipedes and other critters are out which means the season is getting late.


That's awesome! I take it northern Virginia is the best place to look? Haha I heard SNP, Faquier county.... ?


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Marinejam87 said:


> That's awesome! I take it northern Virginia is the best place to look? Haha I heard SNP, Faquier county.... ?


I hunt in SNP, in Rappahannock county, although I've found some very nice honey holes in Fauquier as well, out near Delaplane. 
All the land was the same in Rapp/Fauquier back in the day, pretty much all orchards that were overgrown back into forest as SNP and other areas got away from farming and stuff. Fauquier and Rappahannock are both on the eastern slopes of the Blue Ridge, so they get that good morning sun that morels seem to enjoy (basically any facing hill but west in my experience).

All that being said, my lower spots did ok, but when I went out on May 1st to the higher spots out in the backcountry of SNP, I had very little luck. It has been a late year, and in 2013 I remember May 9-17th was the best run I had up in the hills, yielding 37 lbs for the season (with 23 of them coming from my higher spot May 9-17), so I'm gonna go out tomorrow and see what things are looking like. Certainly didn't help getting a frost at the end of April..

About the mesh bag thing, I kind of agree with barndog, as I've only really seen morels spore out once I've taken them home and they started to dry out after a few hrs, HOWEVER, my take on it is: If it could possibly help with me finding morels in the future, why not? Any possibility of adding morels isn't even a question in my mind! But yeah, mesh bags getting caught on thorns/branches is a bit of a pain sometimes. Also, when I end up carrying a bunch, the way the laundry bags stretch out under weight kinda causes the morels on the bottom to get squished, which does suck. I'd recommend onion or potato bags, something with a little more rigidity/support.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Marinejam87 said:


> That's awesome! I take it northern Virginia is the best place to look? Haha I heard SNP, Faquier county.... ?


Also, yeah the mountains in northern SNP (Fauquier/Rapp) usually tends to coincide with southern Michigan as far as the fruiting season, generally coming a good couple weeks after the lower areas around VA. Years ago I didn't know this and I thought the morel season ended late April when I stopped finding them on my property. Little did I know, I hadn't seen anything yet!!

I would like to add, however, that the past few years I've seen more and more out of towners coming into SNP for morels. Lots of young chefs and people trying to make money. It's unfortunate, but they don't know the good spots, and these types of people come and go with time.


----------



## Millsies (May 7, 2018)

Actually, it's right across the river from Dutchess, just a few minutes from one of the main bridges. Not sure how to send private messages here, but if you know...
I think I sent you a private message...regarding dutchess


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

The season is about gone but I am still finding them. This puts me over 10lb for the year.


----------

